# obtaining Italy Long Stay Visa



## expat02010 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi,

Does anyone have any info on what it takes to get a Long Stay visa? I'm American and plan to live in Italy for a year with my family there. I may be able to use their home as a residence, but I may have to rent an apartment. 
What are the requirements? I've looked at the site, but it simply adds"other documents as may be deemed necessary" -- anyone have a clue what those could be?

ALso, my children are EU Citizens,-- does that in any way help me to get a visa as the parent of a minor EU citizen? In some countries it does, but I am not sure about Italy.

I should add that I am wavering between France and Italy (I already can live in France, but I do have family in italy who are elderly and need my help now.)

I'd love to hear your experiences as a non-EU citizen getting an Italian visa (can also be a non-working visa, or study visa as I'll be helping my family members and writing a book/my own business. I can work or not.)
Thanks so much!


----------



## Accountants In Italy srl (Apr 8, 2011)

expat02010 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone have any info on what it takes to get a Long Stay visa? I'm American and plan to live in Italy for a year with my family there. I may be able to use their home as a residence, but I may have to rent an apartment.
> What are the requirements? I've looked at the site, but it simply adds"other documents as may be deemed necessary" -- anyone have a clue what those could be?
> ...


Which kind of visa do you have in france? you can obtain a visa " motivo famiglia" the best thing to do is going out directly to the questura as US resident they will give you the best information.


----------

